# Handy Little Pick-up



## homekegger1 (23/4/09)

Stopped off and picked up these little beauty's on the way home tonight. Only down side is most of them are for the BBC May meeting for tastings. No prize for guessing the theme.

At least a couple are for me. :icon_drunk: 





Cheers

HK


----------



## beachy (23/4/09)

which bottle shop(s) did you get these from in adelaide :icon_drool2:


----------



## homekegger1 (23/4/09)

Got the majority from adelaidebiershop.com.au and grabbed the Rogue and flying dog imperial stout's and from the Wheaty. But have been told of some of the very nice stouts and porters in and coming into the wheaty.

Cheers

HK


----------



## beachy (23/4/09)

thanks might have to chase some of those up myself


----------



## dj1984 (23/4/09)

Stouts and porters!!!! my favorite :wub:


----------



## Kai (23/4/09)

Enjoy that Gonzo Imperial Porter, it's a cracker.


----------



## Murcluf (23/4/09)

Nice selection champ looking forward to seeing you and trying those lovely looking samples.


----------



## mika (23/4/09)

Is that the Rogue Barley Wine ? I bought a bottle of that and cracked it on my 30th. Wasn't as flash as I was hoping, but it has some punch ! Maybe I just don't appreciate the Barley Wine style


----------



## homekegger1 (23/4/09)

The rogues in the picture are:

Hazelnut brown nectar
Chocolate Stout
Imperial Stout (11% and 88ibu's hmmm can't wait)

Cheers

HK


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/09)

I highly recommend the Alaskan smoked porter. Have tasted it twice, and consider myself very lucky.
Get it if U can. There will be no regrets.

Today, bought some Rogue IPA for $39.95 per bottle, to try and replicate it for a project beer.

Les


----------



## white.grant (23/4/09)

homekegger1 said:


> The rogues in the picture are:
> 
> Hazelnut brown nectar
> Chocolate Stout
> ...



I tried the Rogue chocolate stout a couple of weeks ago and loved it. The flying dog imperial porter is not half bad either. Have fun you lucky guys.

cheers

grant


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/4/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I highly recommend the Alaskan smoked porter. Have tasted it twice, and consider myself very lucky.
> Get it if U can. There will be no regrets.
> 
> Today, bought some Rogue IPA for $39.95 per bottle, to try and replicate it for a project beer.
> ...



Les, you will have zero chance of finding Alaskan Smoked Porter here in Australia. Unless you know something the rest of us don't?

Nice pick up HK1, I have had the Rogue Hazlenut Brown and it is fantastic IMHO!

C&B
TDA


----------



## newguy (24/4/09)

Don't judge all Canadian beers by the St. Ambroise as it's rather lacklustre.


----------



## Bizier (24/4/09)

Is that Meantime IPA or London Porter on the left of the Meantime London Stout?


----------



## Weizguy (24/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Les, you will have zero chance of finding Alaskan Smoked Porter here in Australia. Unless you know something the rest of us don't?
> 
> Nice pick up HK1, I have had the Rogue Hazlenut Brown and it is fantastic IMHO!
> 
> ...


Well, now that U mention it, I have some connections.
A local restaurant was going to bring some in. I suppose it could still happen.

A dreaded bulk buy, perhaps. It's one of my Top 5 beers, in any case.

Les


----------



## homekegger1 (24/4/09)

Bizier said:


> Is that Meantime IPA or London Porter on the left of the Meantime London Stout?



It is coffee Porter. Tried the meantime London Pale ale today. Got to share it with an all round good bloke that loves to work on stainless. He liked it too (I think) :icon_chickcheers: 

How funny is it that alot of places are now stocking out of the way beers. I am now drinking a "BADGER FURSTY FERRET" that I picked up from Dans in Norwood. Got to love selection. And a wife that decided she wanted to go somewhere for dinner, which allowed me to sneak off to find new beers. hehehe

Cheers

HK


----------



## dogs01 (25/4/09)

The Rogue Chocolate Stout would have to be the best stout in the world. Cracked a bottle with two of my work buddies (1 male & 1 female) and the three of us said the same thing. "Oh Wow".

We have bought a further 12 bottles between us with more to come. Have shared a few around with other friends and have a fan base of 12 so far.

Great beer from Rogue Ales

Dogs01


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/4/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Well, now that U mention it, I have some connections.
> A local restaurant was going to bring some in. I suppose it could still happen.
> 
> A dreaded bulk buy, perhaps. It's one of my Top 5 beers, in any case.
> ...



Keep me updated if you can get it please. It's in my top 5 as well :beer: !

C&B
TDA


----------

